# Set absteigend Sortieren



## Guest (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte ein Set<Integer> absteigend statt aufsteigend sortieren!
Habe nirgendwo etwas gefunden und erhoffe hier hilfe!
merci


----------



## The_S (22. Mai 2007)

Collections#sort
Collections#reserve


----------



## kleiner_held (22. Mai 2007)

Sets kann man nicht sortieren.
Man kann hoechstens den Inhalt in eine Liste fuellen und die Liste sortieren.


----------



## byte (22. Mai 2007)

Oder ein TreeSet mit geeignetem Comparator verwenden.


----------



## kleiner_held (22. Mai 2007)

stimmt - das es SortedSet's gibt hab ich in dem Moment doch glatt verpeilt


----------



## guest (22. Mai 2007)

Ja, dass alles wusste ich schon...mir hat nur noch ein kleines etwas gefehlt.
Ich wollte nämlich aus ner hashtable(eigentlich ne multimap) die integerkeys absteigend sortieren.

Lösung:

```
Map<Integer, List<String>> topTenArrayList = new HashMap<Integer, List<String>>();
...
...
...
Set<Integer> s = new TreeSet<Integer>(Collections.reverseOrder());
s.addAll(topTenArrayList.keySet());
```

trotzdem danke


----------



## kleiner_held (22. Mai 2007)

Wieso in dem Fall nicht gleich eine TreeMap nehmen?


----------

